# His coat did not disappoint :)



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

When picking up Reagan at eight weeks, I was really hoping he would stay dark. He did not disappoint !


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

What a very handsome boy!


----------



## DaniRo (Jan 8, 2013)

Beautiful coloring!!! Very handsome boy!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Handsome!! :wub:


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

So cute....!!! Reminds me of my two...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok...I see so many good looking dogs on this forum- I often wonder where these people are hiding (I work at petco and see tons of GSD-none ever look as good as the dogs I see here) that being said ill have to admit your pup might be the best looking one I've seen!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmmaGSD (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice coat!


----------



## tacticalseries (Dec 24, 2012)

One of the best coats I have ever seen! Beautiful doggie!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Hope cruella deville doesn't see that coat. So unique 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Liz&Anna said:


> Ok...I see so many good looking dogs on this forum- I often wonder where these people are hiding (I work at petco and see tons of GSD-none ever look as good as the dogs I see here) that being said ill have to admit your pup might be the best looking one I've seen!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I actually drove roughly 16 hours for him! Once the breeder passed all my questions I couldn't resist! I knew it was too good to be true, and naturally when I put the location in my GPS it gave me the catch. But I just didn't care at that point:wub:


And thank you everyone! I think I tell him ten times a day how handsome he is


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Mocha said:


> I actually drove roughly 16 hours for him! Once the breeder passed all my questions I couldn't resist! I knew it was too good to be true, and naturally when I put the location in my GPS it gave me the catch. But I just didn't care at that point:wub:
> 
> 
> And thank you everyone! I think I tell him ten times a day how handsome he is


well when you find something special- you do what you have to do,I drove 10 hours for my first dog Sam ( he is a 4 year old Chinese crested powderpuff) I knew from the moment I saw him that he was mine, I have learned so much from this dog, he has helped shape my training style and really my interest dogs all together. 

He was meant to be yours 


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Mocha said:


> I actually drove roughly 16 hours for him! Once the breeder passed all my questions I couldn't resist! I knew it was too good to be true, and naturally when I put the location in my GPS it gave me the catch. But I just didn't care at that point:wub:
> 
> 
> And thank you everyone! I think I tell him ten times a day how handsome he is


I understand the drive. We had originally reserved one puppy....that was we had our name on the list for another but we had to learn how many pups the mom would have....when she had 7 we were sad....others that had reserved after us got the other 4....we drove for 6 hours to the place, 6 hours home....two days later we got the call that the smallest male was left...someone did not was him....to mellow, not playful enough, not alert enough....boy were they ever wrong!!! We drive back 6 hours, and drive home another 6 hours! But we had our two pups one for each of our daughters to have a running buddy! And miles the smallest male that was not what the people wanted....turned out to be the one with the most work drive, prey drive, toy drive, he will work until he collapses if we would ask it of him. He will not take his eyes off the school doors (45 mins in carline) until he see his kids....he is everything they wanted, they just could not see the potential at 9 weeks...we adore him and can't imagine life without him....glad you drove as far as you did to get your baby! Life is just not the same without them....! Our first GSD's and we are forever converted!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

So you made the trip twice ?!! Bravo to you! From what I can tell from that small pictures, your dogs are absolutely stunning! I started with a husky, and after him I had my first GSD and was also instantly converted !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Mocha said:


> So you made the trip twice ?!! Bravo to you! From what I can tell from that small pictures, your dogs are absolutely stunning! I started with a husky, and after him I had my first GSD and was also instantly converted !
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We did make the shorter trip twice, I am not sure I could have talked my husband into the trip you made! He is not a fan of roadtrips. You have a beautiful pup/dog. We still call ours puppy's at a year old, habit we can't break. Ours do not have as much black as yours do. Their mom and grandpa looked like yours but their dad had a lot of red in his coat....they have kept the black toes like their mom, we like the toe markings. They are pretty but we hoped Millie would look more like her mom, which looks like yours. I have been told their coat can change until they are closer to 3 years old. 
What kind of training are you going to be doing...? 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm not sure how I talked my boyfriend into it, I'm convinced he only did it because he thought I was mad at him lol! And, my older shepherd is very obviously MY dog and I think he was hoping to have a little imprint on this one! I LOVE the toe markings. Probably one of my favorite features. He's only six and a half months old, but I'm really hoping he keeps his dark touch. So far it seems like the red and tan on him are also getting darker. His ears were this bright red for awhile, now they're tipped with black and turning into a dark red. When I originally got him, I really wanted to do the full thing training : Schutzhund, SAR, etc. However, I don't think he has the temperament for protection. His father was Sch3, but he seems to have some fear tendencies (could be just his age though). The closest club is two hours away and proves to be a challenge as a full time student. He's done puppy classes, so I'm thinking I'm just going to work on advancing his obedience and working with his nose some more. What path did you take with yours? My older shepherd (four years) is just a wonderful family protector and I'm just as satisfied with that ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Mocha said:


> I'm not sure how I talked my boyfriend into it, I'm convinced he only did it because he thought I was mad at him lol! And, my older shepherd is very obviously MY dog and I think he was hoping to have a little imprint on this one! I LOVE the toe markings. Probably one of my favorite features. He's only six and a half months old, but I'm really hoping he keeps his dark touch. So far it seems like the red and tan on him are also getting darker. His ears were this bright red for awhile, now they're tipped with black and turning into a dark red. When I originally got him, I really wanted to do the full thing training : Schutzhund, SAR, etc. However, I don't think he has the temperament for protection. His father was Sch3, but he seems to have some fear tendencies (could be just his age though). The closest club is two hours away and proves to be a challenge as a full time student. He's done puppy classes, so I'm thinking I'm just going to work on advancing his obedience and working with his nose some more. What path did you take with yours? My older shepherd (four years) is just a wonderful family protector and I'm just as satisfied with that !
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is a drive....:-/ We only have to drive an hour for our trainer! So lucky to have found him. Our trainer is helping another dog work through the fear issue...he has been working to build his confidence...the difference in the dog he has been working with....amazing! Everyone has been floored by the difference in our friends dog. I guess a great trainer can do anything. 

Our Millie...the female passed her therapy dog test right after she turned a year old. She LOVES being the center of attention. They do some tracking, just for fun...and they love it! They have started the protection work....it is a huge game to them and they love going to train. They start dancing in the car when we turn on the road to the trainers house. Amazing....how much they enjoy working. 
Miles our male, does some tracking, again...just for fun. He is also training in protection work. He loves it, although I worry with how much they love training, they see it as a game and may not take a threat seriously. :-/ His dogs all working drug and protection dogs love to train and practice but are very serious when it comes to real work. So I know what the finished product has the ability to look like. They are at different sages of training. He reads the dogs to decide where they are individually and allows them to work at different speeds. 

I took tons of pics, the pups went through so many stages with their coats. They had similar markings as your when we saw them at 6 weeks (pics from breeder). When we got them at 9 weeks they had lightened. At 5 months everyone thought they were Belgian Shepherds, their body's were so light and the feet, ears, mask and tail were marked with black. By 7 months, they had a huge amount of black along with deeper reds coming back into their coats. By a year old, their red was super deep, and the black is the majority. Everyday since they were a year, they have gotten a deeper black and the red and tan is in a few places...ears, some on legs, a little on face...I just have been surprised how many times their coats have changed. Millie always a week or do ahead of Miles... 

Our family thinks like you....our first shepherds....but will never own a different breed. GSD from here on out. 
Good luck with training....your baby is pretty. Sounds like he found a great home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

